# Zeitreise der Unterhaltunsgelektronik



## Gamer090 (30. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen

Habe HIER einen schönen Artikel gefunden der in der Bildergalerie mal zeigt wie sich Computer, Musikabspielgeräte, Mobiltelefone,Spielkonsolen, Handheld und weiteres im Verlauf der letzten Jahrzehnten verändert hat. 
Da gibt es wirklich alles, die alten Apple Macs mit dem farbigen Apfellogo, Plattenspieler, Schwarz/Weiss Mobiltelefone sowie Nintendo 64 Spielkonsolen und den Gameboy. Etwas aus der Reihe tanzt die Kategorie Sonstiges, dort gibt es Toaster und Diktiergeräte.  

Es lohnt sich mal einen Blick reinzuwerfen.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Januar 2016)

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten... Man man man bin ich alt... Angefangen hat damals alles mit einem C64  

Irgendwie vermisse ich die Zeiten von früher, da brauchte man noch Skill, um Spiele zu starten xD

Oder unter Dos nen CD-Laufwerk und Sounblaster einbinden... Nicht wie heute, Windows 10 druff und fertig > Wenn was nicht klappt, bloss nicht selber versuchen und direkt hier nachfragen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

Ein paar alte Gewohnheiten habe ich beibehalten und würde es sogar ausweiten wenn der Platz es zulassen würde. So ziemlich alles mögliche besessen bis auf den PC / Konsolen Part da dieser Bereich mich erst sehr spät erreicht hatte.
Auf der einen Seite ist man natürlich froh das in den knapp 17 Jahren wo man sich damit befasst es um einiges einfacher geworden ist


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Januar 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Irgendwie vermisse ich die Zeiten von früher, da brauchte man noch Skill, um Spiele zu starten xD
> 
> Oder unter Dos nen CD-Laufwerk und Sounblaster einbinden..


Stundenlanges Autoexec.bat + config.sys- Tuning bis das verdammte Spiel endlich lief ... .  

Oder die Mac Armbanduhr mit einem spiegelnden Glas versehen mit resedit.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Januar 2016)

Muss zugeben das ich zu jung bin um das meiste davon zu kennen obwohl ich ein paar Sachen kenne aber nie selber genutzt habe. 
Discman, Gameboy Advance, PS1-3, PCs mit Diskettenlaufwerke,Plattenspieler, die alten Nokia Mobiltelefone auf denen ich Snake gesuchtet habe , entweder hatte ich es oder kannte jemand der es hatte. 

Die Zeiten haben sich definitiv geändert


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (31. Januar 2016)

Sind schon einige tolle Sachen dabei. Besonders der Walkman (natürlich von SONY!) und die alten Floppys wecken Erinnerungen. 

Interessant ist auch wie sich die Mobiltelefone entwickelt haben. Vom unhandlichen Koffer, zum ultraflachen Spielzeug. Früher hatte der Mensch ein Tamagotchi, heute hat das Handy eins: den Menschen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Januar 2016)

Beim Megadrive gehört natürlich die Version 1 hin und der "Knochen" von Motorola bei den tragbaren Telefonen:
DynaTAC 8000X von Motorola:
40 Jahre Handys: Von Motorola DynaTAC bis Motorola X-Phone - areamobile.de .


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2016)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch wie sich die Mobiltelefone entwickelt haben. Vom unhandlichen Koffer, zum ultraflachen Spielzeug.



Ich finde sie haben sich entwickelt vom unhandlichen Koffer zum praktischen kleinen Helferlein und dann wieder zurück zum unhandlichen Koffer mit jetzt extra großem Bildschirm.
Oder bin ich der einzige den es stört dass man keine vernünftigen Smartphones bekommt die nicht viel zu groß und klobig sind?^^

Aber insgesamt wirklich eine rasante Entwicklung (die "Rasanz" hat die letzten 5 Jahre deutlich abgenommen).
Heute kannste ne Maus kaufen die mehr Rechenleistung als ein Pentium 100_ in der Maus drinne _hat ("Sensei").


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich finde sie haben sich entwickelt vom unhandlichen Koffer zum praktischen kleinen Helferlein und dann wieder zurück zum unhandlichen Koffer mit jetzt extra großem Bildschirm.
> Oder bin ich der einzige den es stört dass man keine vernünftigen Smartphones bekommt die nicht viel zu groß und klobig sind?^^
> 
> Aber insgesamt wirklich eine rasante Entwicklung (die "Rasanz" hat die letzten 5 Jahre deutlich abgenommen).
> Heute kannste ne Maus kaufen die mehr Rechenleistung als ein Pentium 100_ in der Maus drinne _hat ("Sensei").



Smartphones gibt es doch mit allen möglichen Displaygrössen also so ein grosses Problem ist das doch nicht oder wie klein bzw wie gross darf ein Smartphone für dich sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2016)

Also im Moment (oder besser gesagt seit rund 5 Jahren ) hab ichn Samsung B2710 - son schöner altmodischer Klotz - kann telefonieren, hat ne Weckerfunktion, der Akku hält 4 Wochen und wenn ich das Ding an die Wand werfe gehts noch wie vorher - das ganze auf 115x45 Millimetern Fläche.

Wenn das erste Smartphone das leisten kann überlege ich mir vielleicht mal eins zu kaufen, bis dahin tuts auch das Ding mit den Tasten.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also im Moment (oder besser gesagt seit rund 5 Jahren ) hab ichn Samsung B2710 - son schöner altmodischer Klotz - kann telefonieren, hat ne Weckerfunktion, der Akku hält 4 Wochen und wenn ich das Ding an die Wand werfe gehts noch wie vorher - das ganze auf 115x45 Millimetern Fläche.
> 
> Wenn das erste Smartphone das leisten kann überlege ich mir vielleicht mal eins zu kaufen, bis dahin tuts auch das Ding mit den Tasten.


Ich mach mich mal auf die Suche nach so etwas und wenn ich es finde dann kaufst du es auch


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Januar 2016)

da merk ich wie jung ich doch bin^^ meine ersten kontakte mit der unterhaltungselektronik waren ein N&4 (natürlich abseits von fernsehen gesehen). ich war damals 4 oder 5...
heute is mir konsolengrafik zu schlecht gegenüber pc und die max 60 fps nerven mich auch... aber beio so alten spielen wie super mario n64 stört das kein bischen^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2016)

Sobald mein altes tot ist (funktionierende Geräte wegwerfen die alles können was ich benötige mache ich dann doch nicht ).

Was das Thema angeht... ich bin zwar noch nicht SO lat dass ich die 80er Gerätschaften da miterlebt habe aber hier (S)NES, GameBoy, Walkman und 5,25er Disketten... jo, alles mitgemacht.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sobald mein altes tot ist (funktionierende  Geräte wegwerfen die alles können was ich benötige mache ich dann doch  nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



@Incredible Alk, Gefunden  Und zwar das Caterpillar S40 HIER findest du mal die Spezifikationen kostet 360€ aber das hält so ziemlich alles aus ist aber ein bisschen Grösser als deins  

Wird das jetzt dein erstes Smartphone??


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2016)

Du wirst lachen, die CAT-Handys hab ich mir schon angeschaut (weil ein paar Kollegen von mir die ebenfalls häufiger auf Baustellen/Industrie rumlaufen müssen die benutzen) aber wie gesagt, noch geht mein alter Knochen ja. Wenn der irgendwann übern Jordan springt wirds wahrscheinlich wirklich ein CAT. 
Ok, die 360€ ist ungefähr das 4-fache von dem was ich damals gezahlt habe aber was solls, wenn das Ding wieder minimum 5 Jahre rennt kann ich mit leben.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (31. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich finde sie haben sich entwickelt vom unhandlichen Koffer zum praktischen kleinen Helferlein und dann wieder zurück zum unhandlichen Koffer mit jetzt extra großem Bildschirm.
> Oder bin ich der einzige den es stört dass man keine vernünftigen Smartphones bekommt die nicht viel zu groß und klobig sind?^^
> 
> Aber insgesamt wirklich eine rasante Entwicklung (die "Rasanz" hat die letzten 5 Jahre deutlich abgenommen).
> Heute kannste ne Maus kaufen die mehr Rechenleistung als ein Pentium 100_ in der Maus drinne _hat ("Sensei").



Was mich am Meisten an diesen Dingern stört, ist die Art und Weise wie damit umgegangen wird. Sobald du dich z.B. ins Restaurant setzt liegt das Scheissteil auf dem Tisch (entsprechend wird auch ständig drauf geglotzt - eine absolute Unart). Die Wenigsten nutzen die Dinger tatsächlich produktiv, daher meine Bemerkung bezüglich des Spielzeugs. Wobei der Produktivität auch arge Grenzen gesetzt sind...allein wenn ich sehe was ich da manchmal für Mails bekomme (gesendet mit meinem xyz - ja, merkt man). Ein Terminplaner der nach spätestens zwei Tagen ohne Steckdose ausfällt ist auch nicht sonderlich sinnvoll...Statt die Teile mit immer modernerer Technik auszustatten, wäre es sinnvoll die Entwicklung im Bereich der Akkus voran zu treiben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2016)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Statt die Teile mit immer modernerer Technik auszustatten, wäre es sinnvoll die Entwicklung im Bereich der Akkus voran zu treiben.



Wie wäre es denn mit einem "Basic-Modus", der alles an dem Ding deaktiviert das nicht für absolute Grundfunktionen wie etwa telefonieren (ja, dafür sind Telefone eigentlich da!) notwendig ist? Es wäre sicherlich möglich in diesem Betriebszustand ne Woche Akkulaufzeit hinzubekommen wenn die ganzen Teile die man bei dieser Art von Einsatz eh nicht braucht (irgendwelche schnellen CPUs oder helle Displays usw.) komplett deaktiviert und einen Chip wie damals dafür einbaut der 5 Milliwatt braucht.

Aber leider ist die Zielgruppe dafür nicht vorhanden oder zu klein. Der Mainstream will Bling-Bling und der "beruflich-erreichbar-sein-müsser" kann auchn Nokia-Knochen aus dem letztem Jahrtausend verwenden.


----------



## hellm (31. Januar 2016)

Jo, oder beides. Schon oft gesehn, ein Handy das telefonieren kann, und  ein Smartphone für die anderen Bedürfnisse.

Ich bleib bei meinem Billigheimer Slider, Sony Spiro. Ein Smartphone kauf ich erst wenn die Dinger noch mehr können als mich zu unterhalten bzw. abzulenken. Das ist noch keine Evolution, eher ein ganz großer Betatest mit viel Spielzeug und Status und sowas. Früher hatten wir noch Werkzeuge, aber die heißen jetzt Apps und machen uns eher zu Konsumenten, denn sonstwas.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Januar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem "Basic-Modus", der alles an dem Ding deaktiviert das nicht für absolute Grundfunktionen wie etwa telefonieren (ja, dafür sind Telefone eigentlich da!) notwendig ist? Es wäre sicherlich möglich in diesem Betriebszustand ne Woche Akkulaufzeit hinzubekommen wenn die ganzen Teile die man bei dieser Art von Einsatz eh nicht braucht (irgendwelche schnellen CPUs oder helle Displays usw.) komplett deaktiviert und einen Chip wie damals dafür einbaut der 5 Milliwatt braucht.
> 
> Aber leider ist die Zielgruppe dafür nicht vorhanden oder zu klein. Der Mainstream will Bling-Bling und der "beruflich-erreichbar-sein-müsser" kann auchn Nokia-Knochen aus dem letztem Jahrtausend verwenden.



Wenn ich mir ein neues Smartphone kaufe was aber selten vorkommt weil ich die Dinger so lange nutze wie möglich, dann schaue ich als erstes auf die Akkulaufzeit. Ich hasse es wenn ich das Smartphone gerade im unpassendsten Moment laden muss und ich nutze es wirklich nur zum SMS schicken und sehr selten auch telefonieren aber mehr nicht wirklich. Und mein Maximum sind 250€ alles darüber brauche ich nicht und jedes Smartphone würde auch deutlich weniger aufgeladen werden wenn man nicht ständig, GPS, WLAN, 4G und den restlichen Müll eingeschaltet hätte dann man sowieso nicht braucht. 

Und Spiele auf dem Smartphone will ich wirklich nicht weil die brauchen einfach zu viel Saft, früher habe ich Snake auf einem Schwarz/Weiss Mobiltelefon gesuchtet  aber das waren andere Zeiten.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Januar 2016)

ich weis ja nich wies bei euch ist, aber ich bekomm vom vertrag her alle 2jahre n neues handy für umme...
dezember 2014 das S5 für umme bekommen, kann mir wieder eines dieses jahr im dezember aussuchen.... also wofür neue handys/ smartphones kaufen?^^


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich weis ja nich wies bei euch ist, aber ich bekomm vom vertrag her alle 2jahre n neues handy für umme...
> dezember 2014 das S5 für umme bekommen, kann mir wieder eines dieses jahr im dezember aussuchen.... also wofür neue handys/ smartphones kaufen?^^



Ich habe kein Abo weil ich es nicht brauche du bekommst eins weil du Abo hast stimmts? Ich nutze es kaum und da lohnt sich ein Abo nicht wirklich für mich


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Januar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> also wofür neue handys/ smartphones kaufen?^^



Weil du das nicht für 3€ im Monat bekommst. 
Ich hab meinen Knochen ein mal bezahlt (der gehört mir! Ganz alleine!! ) und seit dem zahle ich ich glaub 39€ _im Jahr _für Flat-Telefon (und irgendwelche frei-SMS die ich nicht nutze).

Wenn man wirklich immer tolle Smartphones haben will und keine Skrupel hat jeden Monat 20, 30 oder noch mehr hinzulegen ist das ne sinnvolle Option. Wenn du dagegen nur telefonieren willst und das Ding sonst für nichts brauchst außer als Zweitwecker wenn du den ersten wieder im Halbschlaf ausgedrückt hast ist son Gammelding die viel bessere/billigere Lösung.

Aber ums zu erwähnen... wir weichen vom Thema ab, oder?


----------



## Noxxphox (31. Januar 2016)

öh nein das war bei dem vertrag automatisch mit drin... dazu ist der vertrag auch nicht sonderlich teuer... ist aber auchschon etwas älter der vertrag
besagt das ich mir jedes 2te jahr nen neues smartphone im wert biszu (glaub 750€) aussuchen kann
mir gehört das handy auch xD das is kein abo oder so...das is vonem älteren vertrag zu irgenem event nen spezialvertrag gewesen.... 

oder meinst du mit abo monatlich zahln? weil das is ja normal auser bei prepaidkarte...


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Februar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> . Wenn der irgendwann übern Jordan springt wirds wahrscheinlich wirklich ein CAT.


Laß das mit dem CAT.
Teuer und taugt trotzdem nichts.
Ich hab lange Handyservice gemacht.

Nimm ein Galaxy S4 mini und panzere es ordentlich (Außengummi, Anschlußschutz).

Oder ein älteres Sony Z irgendwas.
Klasse Bildschirm, nicht zu groß, wenig serviceanfällig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> besagt das ich mir jedes 2te jahr nen neues smartphone im wert biszu (glaub 750€) aussuchen kann.


Was gibt denn 39,99 X 24?


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Februar 2016)

ich zahle keine 39€...iwas umme 20

auserdem ist ein vertrag den man monatlich zahlt nicht unbedingt ein abo fürs handy... aber ivh glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber leider ist die Zielgruppe dafür nicht vorhanden oder zu klein. Der Mainstream will Bling-Bling und der "beruflich-erreichbar-sein-müsser" kann auchn Nokia-Knochen aus dem letztem Jahrtausend verwenden.



Das war mein 1. Versuch mit einem Taschenklingler -> Sony CMD C5 welches sogar einen Sturz aus dem 3. Stock der Entaschung von einem Kohlekraftwerk überlebte und später sogar ein Handy Zielwerfen überlebte. Ich glaube das wäre 1945 sogar als Panzersperre brauchbar gewesen


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das war mein 1. Versuch mit einem Taschenklingler -> Sony CMD C5 welches sogar einen Sturz aus dem 3. Stock der Entaschung von einem Kohlekraftwerk überlebte und später sogar ein Handy Zielwerfen überlebte. Ich glaube das wäre 1945 sogar als Panzersperre brauchbar gewesen



Wie ist den in einem Kohlekraftwerk gelandet und dann noch eine Entaschung????


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

Wie? 
Ich war dort Service Techniker so 6 - 8 x im Jahr und dort fiel es mir aus der Tasche als von unten jemand rief


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> ich zahle keine 39€...iwas umme 20


Für ein iPhone?



Noxxphox schrieb:


> auserdem ist ein vertrag den man monatlich zahlt nicht unbedingt ein abo fürs handy... aber ivh glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei


Nö, Mathe ist schwer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Februar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich war dort Service Techniker


Ich war lange in Aschaffenburg in der EDV.
Die hatten eine Superkantine mit einem Profikoch.
Das beste Essen, das ich je in einer Kantine gegessen habe, im Gegensatz zu vielen Kernkraftwerken.

Die haben übrigens noch heute so etwas im Einsatz:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:IBM_System_370-145_und_Bandlaufwerke_2401.png,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


IBM System/ 370.

Und die Mühle läuft seit 40 Jahre fast Fehlerfrei.
Ich hab nur 1 oder 2 komplette Restarts miterlebt in 10 Jahren.


----------

